# Which Ameraucana variety?



## CadesLilFarm (Mar 4, 2014)

I am wanting to add some purebred (not EE's) Ameraucanas to my backyard flock. I am wanting either Blue, Silver, or Wheaten. My question is, is there any difference between these varities, such as cold hardiness, parasite resistance, etc? Is there any that would be better for free range vs confinement (I free range my flock while we are home, but lock them up while we are gone). Do any if them do better in a mixed flock than others (I have currently have BOs, SLW and GLW) Are there any difference in egg color? Or is it all just a personal preference? 


All information will be appreciated!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they come from a reputable breeders there should be no difference in their hardiness. 

Color is up to your personal choice. The question to ask is which color more completely blends in to the surroundings should there be a predator attack. The bird that can blend in is less likely to be spotted.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Your Whyandottes will lay a pale brown eggs and the Buffs will lay a medium brown egg. Ameracanas eggs will vary to greens, blues and pinks, Just depends on the chicken. They all naturally prefer free range. I have owned all that you mentioned but the Buff Orpingtons. But I know the Buffs are a more broody breed and my want to sit and make babies. Whyandottes are my favorite breed of all. I have only had 4 and they are the ones that pull on my heart strings the most because mine have been friendly and curious and make lovely sounds.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Ameraucana will only lay shades of blue. Easter Eggers lay green and pink, because they're crossbreed with high influence of Ameraucana blood - and erroneously called Ameraucana/Americana. If your Ameraucana lays green eggs, it's not pure. Green means there was an influence of a brown egg layer in the lines.

There is absolutely no difference in the colours of the birds. They are not separate varieties. That being said, the bloodline influences the birds temperament. Even the most mild mannered of breeds can be flighty and mean if bred badly. Ameraucana as a whole are a quick witted, and curious. They make excellent free rangers because they notice everything and can be prone to flightiness. Depending on the line you can have an extremely friendly bird that wants to know all your business, or a standoffish bird who is wary of your every move.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Mar 4, 2014)

I also have another question. Can you cross two different varieties of Ameraucanas such as Silver and Blue, and still get purebred? Or would they be considered an EE? I know you can cross the blue and black to get B/B/S. Just curious


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They'd still be purebred as theyre all Ameraucana, they're just different colours. The only thing is you'd ruin their plumage, which would result in the birds being smutty and mismarked, unless of course you worked hard and developed a colour like blue wheaten or something. 
The reason BBS is interbreedable is because you can't get blue without getting either black or splash due to the genetics of the colour.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anybody have a picture of a Blue Ameraucana egg compared to a Silver's?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The shades of blue is variable to the line, the plumage colour has absolutely nothing to do with it. One breeders blue Ameraucana might lay a light sky blue and the next breeders might lay a powder blue. You need to look at the eggs the parents lays to figure out what colour your chicks are going to lay.


----------

